# old curtis 2 stage need flywheel



## marty68 (1 d ago)

i dropped my compressor while unloading it. the cast iron flywheel shattered... any used sources?
all advice accepted. 
throw it away?
put a harbor freight pump on it?
5 hp 1750 rpm 230 volt. single phase. it ran and pumped great untill i dropped it of thr ramp getting it off the trailer.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum marty68!


marty68 said:


> the cast iron flywheel shattered


Man, thats too bad, hopefully no one was hurt with the tumble.
I did some searching, best I could come up with. These guys do seem to offer alot of help and parts for a Curtis.








OEM Air Compressors, Low Cost Air Compressor Parts & Accessories


FS Curtis Compressor Replacement Parts by Number



oemaircompressor.com
 



or








FS Curtis Replacement Part, Pulley-2 A Groove 1-1/8" Bore, FVDA245


FS Curtis Replacement Part, Pulley-2 A Groove 1-1/8" Bore, FVDA245



oemaircompressor.com




I'm not sure but by description (above link) it sounds like this pulley may only be a 2 belt.


marty68 said:


> any used sources?


Perhaps put a 'Wanted' ad out on craigslist or try ebay.

Good luck!


----------



## marty68 (1 d ago)

mine looks to be 1.25 bore.. 2 belts would likely work.. i wish this site has pictures...


----------



## marty68 (1 d ago)

i found model # 95 69 - 11606


----------

